# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Who is more Russian? Siberians or European Russian?

## siberiangoddess

What is the opinion of Russians? I have heard people say Russians in Siberia are more Russian since they are less Europeanized. On the other hand, obviously the cultural centers of Russia is in European Russia.  
p.s. I am neither Siberian nor Russian. The name refers to Maria Sharapova whom I am a big fan of... :P

----------


## ST

add voting here  ::  I think they (we) are very same everythere

----------


## FL

What is "more Russian" or "less Russian". Here in Russia we have not the terms.

----------


## siberiangoddess

> What is "more Russian" or "less Russian". Here in Russia we have not the terms.

 By "more Russian," I mean a truer Russian, one who better possesses the characteristics of what makes a Russian, Russian, whatever those characteristics are.

----------


## Rtyom

Well, your words are rather dim. Different people would say different things answering such a question. A truer Russian? Seems like something nationalistic. 
Here, in Siberia, everyone lives his / her own way. Deviations are possible, but I don't think it makes them "more" or "less" Russian. 
Asking me one may get the highly subjective answer that I am drawn towards Europe, and this statement digs under the opinion of Siberia as a cultural enclave.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think that the only way to know if your Russian friend is a true Russian is by checking the response to the question: "ты меня уважаешь?" when(if) he refuses to drink.

----------


## Линдзи

Who is more American, someone from Maine or someone from Minnesota?    ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

The sentiment is not translatable to American geography. Perhaps a vague similarity might be comparing a New Yorker to a rural Oklahoman or an Alaskan. Some Russians I know have a keen sense of the difference between Asian and European Russians and as to who represents the Russian soul better. The easy answer might be western Russians, but I have heard some complain western Russians are too European, not Russian enough. I was just curious to see from other Russians how or if that sentiment is universal.

----------


## DDT

> Who is more American, someone from Maine or someone from Minnesota?

 Maine because Minnesota sucks! Full of rude tailgating types.

----------


## VendingMachine

Russian East is the Russian Yorkshire. (The folks there even share an expression - "ee by gum"/"ии баа гум")

----------


## Линдзи

> The sentiment is not translatable to American geography. Perhaps a vague similarity might be comparing a New Yorker to a rural Oklahoman or an Alaskan. Some Russians I know have a keen sense of the difference between Asian and European Russians and as to who represents the Russian soul better. The easy answer might be western Russians, but I have heard some complain western Russians are too European, not Russian enough. I was just curious to see from other Russians how or if that sentiment is universal.

 I disagree.  My rhetorical question is as impossible to answer as the one you expect to get some answer for, because there's no clear definition for what it means to be "more Russian" or "less Russian".  Russia, like most other nations, has been developed by a bunch of historical populations smacking into one another.  Some regions tend more toward one genotype than another, but that doesn't preclude them being part of the same ethnic group.  It's stupid to say "this region has more Varangian influence, ergo it's more ethnically Russian!" or the reverse.

----------


## Pioner

I agree with Линдзи. How you can determine? What are your criteria of being Russian? Ethnically I am not Russian at all, but damn if anybody would guess that if we seat on the same party. Not speaking about those who are ethnically Russians.  
There are different dialects alghough and Moscow one is considered to be classical, as far as I understood. But it does not make it more Russian.

----------


## siberiangoddess

Thanks for the input from the Russians. The sentiment is not mine. It is one I have heard from some Russian friends. Personally, european or siberian, they are both Russian, in my view.  And I would say it is even more intriguing and exotic to be from siberia.  It may be a dirty secret about ethnic discrimination more so than geographic discrimination I may have stumbled into. Thanks for the different points of view.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Ethnically I am not Russian at all, but damn if anybody would guess that if we seat on the same party.

 Sorry, dude, but if that's you or your child in the avatar, you won't be considered Russian by "русские" and I'm sure you know that. Believe you me, even my coupon won't pass for a Russian one with the majority of them. On the other hand most people in Sibiria are as Slavic as one can hope to get - they are definately more "thoroughbred" Russian than we in St Pete and Moscow. And it's not just the right shape of the coupon I'm talking about here, they are far more Russian than us _spiritually_. There are many talanted engineers and scientists among them (Novosibirsk rocks, obviously) and since the majority of them are non-believers and are quite vocal about it the orthodox church there dares not play its dirty tricks on them. (Unlike here, where they act as if they bloody owned the place! It makes me wanna puke.) But there's one thing about East Russians that really bugs me - they're so damn uppercrust, they act as if they were the centre of the universe.

----------


## Jeff

Most of the coastal states (Washington, Oregon, California; Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, New Jersey and eastern Pennsylvania, as well as urban Florida) are definitely less American than the rest of the USA. (Lindsey's icon will testify to this fact.)  
People in these states tend to embrace what they call a "cosmopolitan" worldview, embracing foreign ideas, foreign products, foreign media etc. while showing contempt for all things "American." These people are notorious for their degenerate social behaviors (chronic drug use, broken families etc.) that, unfortunately, have seeped into the non-coastal regions of the USA. But it's well known that these degenerate trends had their start on the coasts.

----------


## Линдзи

> People in these states tend to embrace what they call a "cosmopolitan" worldview, embracing foreign ideas, foreign products, foreign media etc. while showing contempt for all things "American." These people are notorious for their degenerate social behaviors (chronic drug use, broken families etc.) that, unfortunately, have seeped into the non-coastal regions of the USA. But it's well known that these degenerate trends had their start on the coasts.

   ::   I wouldn't say that makes the United States of Canada less American than Jesusland.  Degenerate behavior?  Love of foreign ways? Sounds like traditional American practice to me!

----------


## Triton

Just curious, why on Lindsey's avatar map Alaska is a part of "Jesusland" and not of "US of Canada"?  ::   ::

----------


## TATY

Fucking stupid topic, by a stupid poster. 
And do you mean more russkiy, or more rossiyskiy.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Just curious, why on Lindsey's avatar map Alaska is a part of "Jesusland" and not of "US of Canada"?

 Because they voted overwhelmingly for President Bush.

----------


## Jeff

Many coastal people would prefer despotism (because it's European) to democracy (because it's American). 
Lindsey doesn't actually live on either coast, she's just a slavish imitator of all things degenerate.

----------


## Линдзи

> Many coastal people would prefer despotism (because it's European) to democracy (because it's American). 
> Lindsey doesn't actually live on either coast, she's just a slavish imitator of all things degenerate.

 Yup, that's right.  EVERY SINGLE ONE.  Except, of course, randomly attacking strangers on the internet.  That's one special degenerate act in which I'm not partaking  ::

----------


## Pioner

I am the most russkiy then anybody else. 
Proof that I am wrong.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I am the most russkiy then anybody else. 
> Proof that I am wrong.

 It's simple. Syaing "Proof that I am wrong" you accept that you're not russkiy.
But if you had said "Prove that I am wrong" you would have challenged us to seek for this bloody answer...   ::

----------


## Jeff

It works both ways. My post was no more conjectural than the phony map you display, and much less confrontational. 
But I don't know why I'm trying to explain anything to you. You're a public school teacher, probably barely more literate than your students. 
It didn't matter to you that you attacked people's patriotism, people's religion etc., did it ?    

> Originally Posted by Jeff  Many coastal people would prefer despotism (because it's European) to democracy (because it's American). 
> Lindsey doesn't actually live on either coast, she's just a slavish imitator of all things degenerate.   Yup, that's right.  EVERY SINGLE ONE.  Except, of course, randomly attacking strangers on the internet.  That's one special degenerate act in which I'm not partaking

----------


## VendingMachine

Let us first define what being russkiy actually means. To me it means (among hundreds of other things that are shared with other nations): 
a. sob_o_rnost, feeling of orthodox unity
b. patriarchial views
c. black belt in _vod king do_ 
If you accept the above definition, the West Russians aren't proper Russians at all. While they certainly have c., they definately lack a. and b.

----------


## Линдзи

> Let us first define what being russkiy actually means. To me it means (among hundreds of other things that are shared with other nations): 
> a. sob_o_rnost, feeling of orthodox unity
> b. patriarchial views
> c. black belt in _vod king do_ 
> If you accept the above definition, the West Russians aren't proper Russians at all. While they certainly have c., they definately lack a. and b.

   ::   Самодержавие, православие и народность...и вод-кинг-до.  I knew the черносотенцы were forgetting _something._

----------


## Линдзи

> It works both ways. My post was no more conjectural than the phony map you display, and much less confrontational.

 Aww.  Are you offended by Americans being associated with Jesus, or with Canada?  I personally wouldn't mind being associated with either.  Canadians are pretty pleasant, and so is Jesus.   

> But I don't know why I'm trying to explain anything to you. You're a public school teacher, probably barely more literate than your students.

  ::  Right on.  I'm totally illiterate.  I'm illiterate in four languages.  One of my friends is actually typing this for me, because I can't write.  You caught me.   

> It didn't matter to you that you attacked people's patriotism, people's religion etc., did it ?

 Oh, snookums.  If I wanted to attack people's religion and patriotism, I'd use something a lot more blatant than a little jpg.  But if the avatar is so upsetting to you, I'm be happy to change it.  I'll go put a new one up straightaway!

----------


## scotcher

> Most of the coastal states (Washington, Oregon, California; Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, New Jersey and eastern Pennsylvania, as well as urban Florida) are definitely less American than the rest of the USA. (Lindsey's icon will testify to this fact.)  
> People in these states tend to embrace what they call a "cosmopolitan" worldview, embracing foreign ideas, foreign products, foreign media etc. while showing contempt for all things "American." These people are notorious for their degenerate social behaviors (chronic drug use, broken families etc.) that, unfortunately, have seeped into the non-coastal regions of the USA. But it's well known that these degenerate trends had their start on the coasts.

 Quoted for pure comedy value. 
I'm so deeply happy that there are dick-heads like you in the world, otherwise my prejudices would be so much more difficult to affirm.  ::

----------


## Jeff

> Aww.  Are you offended by Americans being associated with Jesus, or with Canada?  I personally wouldn't mind being associated with either.  Canadians are pretty pleasant, and so is Jesus.

 Have one of your students explain the "straw man" fallacy to you.   

> Right on.  I'm totally illiterate.  I'm illiterate in four languages.  One of my friends is actually typing this for me, because I can't write.  You caught me.

 Such an inferiority complex. Are you sure you're not British ?
Freud would have had a field day with you.

----------


## Jeff

> Quoted for pure comedy value. 
> I'm so deeply happy that there are dick-heads like you in the world, otherwise my prejudices would be so much more difficult to affirm.

 
LOL. Incredible.
If you're going to post something like that again, you should edit your "Location" label.
Labeling yourself as British is like a dildo being labeled "for novelty use only." 
You're lucky it's time for me to beat my British au pair and renew my INAC membership, or I'd stay and really make you feel ridiculous.

----------


## Линдзи

Jeff, I don't know how to break this to you, but you suck at trolling.  We already have a Vending Machine, and he's way better at it than you, so...stop.  Seriously, it's just sad.

----------


## Jeff

So you're waving the white flag ? Fair enough. At a point, even I become a gentleman and yield to the weaker sex.   

> Jeff, I don't know how to break this to you, but you suck at trolling.  We already have a Vending Machine, and he's way better at it than you, so...stop.  Seriously, it's just sad.

----------


## Линдзи

I'm not waving a white flag, I'm throwing you a lifesaver. 
As my name is unisex, it might not be clear -  I'm a woman.  So, not the weaker sex.

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  I am the most russkiy then anybody else. 
> Proof that I am wrong.     It's simple. Syaing "Proof that I am wrong" you accept that you're not russkiy.
> But if you had said "Prove that I am wrong" you would have challenged us to seek for this bloody answer...

 yep, you got me there.  ::

----------


## Jeff

> I'm not waving a white flag, I'm throwing you a lifesaver. 
> As my name is unisex, it might not be clear -  I'm a woman.  So, not the weaker sex.

 I'm sure that's not all that's unisex about you. 
Fellows, what's been illustrated for you is the typical attitude assumed by an American woman who doesn't find her "meal ticket" before she finishes college.
Quite sad, really.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Jeff, tell us about yourself. What is your occupation, your age, your political affiliations? 
What makes you so special that you can diss other people's education, occupation, gender, etc.?  
Thanks for your future answer.

----------


## DDT

You've got to admit that Линдзи's avatar is not axactly benign. So she does leave herself open to anyone on the other end of the political spectrum. I liked the old avatar she had with the mysterious figure with dark eyes and the cigarette. 
I mean Klinka old boy, you are a tree. Who is going to pick on a tree?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You won't believe the harassment I get from lumberjacks! Frikin' pedofiles!

----------


## DDT

Yes, well I think that you bring your troubles on your self. You attract way too much attention to yourself by exposing  your enormous trunk to all those lumberjacks.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Ahahaha... 
Hee... 
Tree trunk...

----------


## Jeff

> Jeff, tell us about yourself.

 
I'm a professional message board poster.
Your time is my money.

----------


## fantom605

> You won't believe the harassment I get from lumberjacks! Frikin' pedofiles!

   By far the funniest thing I have heard all day!  And I talk to myself quite regularly!    ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  You won't believe the harassment I get from lumberjacks! Frikin' pedofiles!     By far the funniest thing I have heard all day!  And I talk to myself quite regularly!    
>  -Fantom

 I surmise you're a hell of joker all the time.   ::   ::

----------

